# Alphamax 32 vs 35



## purplecoffin (Feb 24, 2009)

Sounds like they have the 35 in stock. :smile: Otherwise, it shouldn't be tragic either way. There are a couple of long draw archers that I know shooting 30" ata bows very well.
Shoot both and buy what YOU like.
Don


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

Normally I would think the same thing, but in this case they had way more 32's than 35's so I think he was giving his honest opinion. Just wanted to see if there was any advantage to either size bow assuming DL remains the same. 
Thanks!


----------



## popeye7777 (Apr 18, 2005)

In my opinion the 35 draws more smoothly and is more forgiving to shooting problems.


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

anyone else? More insight?


----------



## Rip Steele (Feb 11, 2009)

You will be able to hold the bow steadier, and the draw with be a little smoother. If you plan on hunting in a blind or stalking I would still go with the 32. If your gonna just stand hunt and 3D go with the 35 IMO.


----------



## Upa (Mar 15, 2010)

Rip Steele said:


> You will be able to hold the bow steadier, and the draw with be a little smoother. If you plan on hunting in a blind or stalking I would still go with the 32. If your gonna just stand hunt and 3D go with the 35 IMO.



IMO is the best advice at the moment. 

someone correct me if im wrong but isnt the 32 IBO rated to be faster that the 32?


----------



## rabbithunter (Sep 26, 2008)

*ttt*

with a long draw a longer to axle to axle is better because then you do not get as much arrow pinch on the nock. Which will make it shoot better. Just my opinion.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

*well*

i'm 5' 7" and a 28.5 draw and I chose the 35 bonecollector over the short one. Why ??? I felt it handled better overall even though its a bit slower. I am not convinced otherwise some 7 months later. great bow.


----------



## Brian F (Jan 8, 2007)

I had the 32 and didn't like the valley on the cam. I am a 28" with the #2 cams there was almost no valley but holy moley was it fast 324fps 70#'s 318 grain victory arrow. I didn't care for the 32 so I sold it and purchased the 35 with the #2 cams at 28.5 and I am right in the middle of the cam for draw legenth and it's very smooth and has a nice valley. I think the 35 is the way to go for you being a 30" draw the string angle wont be so steep. My 35 is just as fast as my 32 but I also am1/2" longer on the 35. Just my 2 cents sir.


----------



## Jacack (Sep 24, 2005)

i went with a 32 with a # 2 cam, i like the bow alot but a buddy bought the 35 set up almost the same as mine, his has 1/2 more draw with same cam and i like the feel of his better. maybe just in my head but i am now shopping for a 35


----------



## bonie (Feb 22, 2008)

*Alphamax*

i have 2, 35 one in color and one in camo both fast but the 32 set the same is faster but not as forgiving.I shot with a hoyt national staff shooter who shoots indoor with a 35 and seen him shot quit a few perfect blue and white 300 rounds with all Xs. In fact he just recently got a second 35, He can have what ever he wants free, I bought his old one for my son.


----------



## hoytalphamax (Jan 26, 2009)

Rip Steele said:


> You will be able to hold the bow steadier, and the draw with be a little smoother. If you plan on hunting in a blind or stalking I would still go with the 32. If your gonna just stand hunt and 3D go with the 35 IMO.


Im with him if your gonna hunt with it 32.Now if its for spots and 3D then i go with a 35.I had the 32 to hunt with but now have a 35 that i got for spots and 3D.I like the 35 much better to shoot target with tho.And the ibo on the 32 is faster the the 35,I had my 35 61 pounds 28 draw shootin 300 fps


----------



## crawdad (Jul 21, 2008)

*Sight Picture*

Correct me if I am wrong, but with a long draw length and a short ATA, your eye is pretty far from the peep, which affects the ease of aiming the bow.

Draw an exagerrated stick man, real tall, long DL, shooting a short bow.
Then draw a short man, short DL, shooting a tall bow. You can see how the eye on the short guy is closer to the string.

That said, I am sure there are plenty of people with long DL who can accurately shoot short ATA bows. Consider also whether you need a short bow for manuerverability in your blind or tree stand.

Just my 2 bits.


----------

